# Scissors Wave type where to get it from



## alzak (17 Dec 2011)

Hi 

I would like to buy scissors same as  wave type  ADA  but don't fancy to pay that much anyone got something similar but bit cheaper lol 

Thanks Al


----------



## Gill (17 Dec 2011)

10" Inch Curved

10" Curved

Hope that Helps


----------



## spyder (17 Dec 2011)

Sorry Gill, they look like junk.    Try trimming a low carpet with those and you'll end up pulling half of it out. I have some like this and the gap between the blades is almost an eighth of an inch. They tend to fold over what your cutting and not cutting.  

UKAPS had some here called nude. I think they are out of stock atm. 

TGM had some budget ones in around £28. I grabbed a pair in May and find I can't live without them now.


----------



## Markmark (21 Dec 2011)

Agree with spyder about the TGM scissors. Was up there a month ago and had a close look and hold  of them and they do feel good quality. Well balanced  and sharp. 

Dont buy a cheap pair off ebay like I did as there rubbish and a pain when trying to maintain a carpet like Hc or glosso.


----------



## ghostsword (22 Dec 2011)

If there is something one should invest is in good tools, they will last much longer.

Often I use a dremmel to sharpen my scissors, a sharp scissor is a pleasure to use.


___________________________

I don't know what is the secret of success, but the secret of failure is trying to please the world!


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Dec 2011)

Check this out I have a pair and they are fine. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IIWins-Tool-F ... 6061wt_905


----------

